# What Are Your Favorite Firefox Add-ons?



## Amie (Apr 25, 2006)

These can be themes, plug-ins, extensions, etc. Here are some of mine (in no particular order):

1. Forecastfox

2. Tab Mix Plus 

3. Noia eXtreme

4. Sphere Gnome

5. Scribblies Kids (stop laughing)

6. Black Japan

7. Metal Lion

8. Blue Shift

9. Aluminum Kai


----------



## ora (Apr 25, 2006)

adblock (pithhelmet for firefox), tabbrowser preferences


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 25, 2006)

I don't use that many, but the ones I use are the following:
1. User Agent Switcher (in order to get past those pesky sites requiring IE)
2. Performancing (allows you to add content to your blog right from within Firefox)
3. Chatzilla (IRC client integrated with Firefox, originally part of the Mozilla Suite)


----------



## minckster (Apr 25, 2006)

I would switch to Safari or Opera except for Firefox' extensions, especially Adblock + FilterSet.G.

*Extensions*:
Adblock
Adblock Filterset.G Updater
Add Bookmark Here
Autofill (customized with Safari-like icon)
BugMeNot
CustomizeGoogle
Feed Your Reader
Feedview
Forecastfox
Menu Editor
Mouse Gestures
Right-Click-Link
Stop-or-Reload Button
Tabbrowser Preferences
TinyURL Creator
Web Developer

*Theme*:
GrApple (Brushed)


----------



## Shookster (Apr 25, 2006)

I only use Adblock and CookieCuller. Adblock is great except that it seems to cause problems with movie clips and Flash files.


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 25, 2006)

First, my "must-haves", in order of awesomeness. 
&#8226; Adblock
&#8226; FlashBlock
&#8226; Tab Mix Plus
&#8226; BugMeNot

Then the ones I have installed, but don't even quite remember what they do (I primarily use Safari):
&#8226; DOM Inspector
&#8226; Nuke Anything
&#8226; Jump Link
&#8226; DownThemAll!
&#8226; FlashGot

I really wish there were something like FlashBlock for Safari. Adblock is more than adequately replaced by PithHelmet or SafariBlock, and the others I don't _really_ miss, but I get tired of constantly turning plugins on and off in Safari. BugMeNot doesn't work on as many sites as I'd like, but it's still cool.

As for themes, I use the default. I actually like the way Firefox looks. It's the way it acts that I hate, and themes can only make that worse. All the ones I've tried were breathtakingly ugly, too...


----------



## Amie (Apr 26, 2006)

minckster said:
			
		

> I would switch to Safari or Opera except for Firefox' extensions, especially Adblock + FilterSet.G.
> 
> *Extensions*:
> Adblock
> ...


I noticed you use Forecastfox too. Are you having a problem with accuracy? Sometimes, like right now for instance, it says that it's now raining in this area ... but it's not. In fact, it's pretty nice out. I just recently updated Forecastfox (the developer said there were a couple errors due to his downloading the wrong file). But I noticed the inaccuracy before, and I still notice it now. Weird...

(EDIT: I just checked Forecastfox again and now it accurately stating that it's mostly sunny right now with a possible shower later tonight. Odd. I guess it corrected itself when it refreshed.)


----------



## minckster (Apr 26, 2006)

I agree. The current conditions aren't great, but at least they're in the ballpark for me. Forecastfox is still better than going to my TV, changing the channel and waiting for the inevitable commercial to end. 

I thought the current conditions were better when Forecastfox used Weather.com than now with Accuweather. Forecastfox seems to match Apple's Weather widget exactly. Is that your experience?

I should probably just shell out a few bucks for a thermometer. The horrors! But then I'll need a wireless device to feed the info to the Mac and the TV. Ohh!  New toys! 

(Oh, you can force a manual update with a right-click.)


----------



## Amie (Apr 26, 2006)

minckster said:
			
		

> I agree. The current conditions aren't great, but at least they're in the ballpark for me. Forecastfox is still better than going to my TV, changing the channel and waiting for the inevitable commercial to end.
> 
> I thought the current conditions were better when Forecastfox used Weather.com than now with Accuweather. Forecastfox seems to match Apple's Weather widget exactly. Is that your experience?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the right-click tip. I did not know that! 

I don't know about the widget, since I'm not using Tiger. I'm a die-hard Panther fan, and frankly, widgets annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 28, 2006)

*FXIF* - Lets you see EXIF data in the properties box for any image. This lets you check a photo to see camera, lens, aperture, exposure, ISO and flash settings.

And of course AdBlock.


----------

